# Poecilotheria ornata Juvenile



## Burchling (Jul 30, 2015)

This is Zwicky. Named after the Zwicky 18 galaxy cluster... They have the same colors  My other P. Ornata's name is Andromeda. I guess it's fair to say I name all my fringed ornamentals after galaxies. Albeit I only have two lolz. Anyway enough chitchat here's the goods:



The pictures are BIG bc Zwicky is only about 4" so... WHAM!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARACHNO-SMACK48 (Jul 30, 2015)

Gotta love those Poecies!!! Gorgeous T!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Burchling (Jul 31, 2015)

Thanks man! She's a looker alright, here's a good ventral shot of the "caution tape."



ARACHNO-SMACK48 said:


> Gotta love those Poecies!!! Gorgeous T!


 the flash kinda makes it white, but they're bright yellow... Duh


----------



## Burchling (Jul 31, 2015)

At least I'm pretty sure it's a she, I'll know for sure soon enough. That's why I go for unisex names lolz


----------



## eldondominicano (Jul 31, 2015)

Burchling said:


> At least I'm pretty sure it's a she, I'll know for sure soon enough. That's why I go for unisex names lolz


You'll know its a female for a fact, if there isn't a dot on the ventral.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## eldondominicano (Jul 31, 2015)

Here's a ventral shot of a confirmed male Ornata

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Burchling (Jul 31, 2015)

eldondominicano said:


> You'll know its a female for a fact, if there isn't a dot on the ventral.


 You just blew my mind... I never knew that. Thanks for the info, and it would appear I have a beautiful little girl  huzzah! How old is your male? These are one of the few species that are sexually dimorphic and the males are in the running sometimes for looking better than their female version JMO... Don't you just love these T's, though? I still find myself staring into her enclosure with a torch, mouth agape, and no doubt drooling on the floor. They look just as astonishing on the ventral side as they do on the dorsal side. Pretty rare feature as well if ya know what I mean  post up some more pics of yours! It looks shweeeet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eldondominicano (Jul 31, 2015)

My male is only about 2.5"-3" in legspan, age wise I don't know, I got him as a sling about 1.5", he's part of a breeding pair I have for Ornata, so when I was learning to ventrally sex tarantulas, it made it easier to put the two next to each other and say " Ohh, well that was easy ". Ill post a pic of my female


----------



## Burchling (Jul 31, 2015)

There's a piece of coco fiber substrate stuck to her in my pic, but I've had a look since reading this and she is "mos def" .... a she.


----------



## eldondominicano (Jul 31, 2015)

Burchling said:


> There's a piece of coco fiber substrate stuck to her in my pic, but I've had a look since reading this and she is "mos def" .... a she.


 I can't get a photo of my female right now, my tech is being stupid.. But yes my friend, enjoy her!! They get quite long in leg span, but super leggy


----------



## Burchling (Jul 31, 2015)

eldondominicano said:


> I can't get a photo of my female right now, my tech is being stupid.. But yes my friend, enjoy her!! They get quite long in leg span, but super leggy


 I cannot wait I've got a HUGE setup for her when she gets there... Currently being used by an albino ball python (Butters)  He won't have such a fancy house anymore once Zwicky (the P. Ornata) grows out of AMAC containers... and she's on the biggest size now. Albeit she IS going into a large arboreal enclosure from tarantulacages.com. They are so effing awesome lol. I hope to have about 20 of them some day to display all my big bad breeder females   hahaha thanks again for the sweet info.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eldondominicano (Jul 31, 2015)

Burchling said:


> I cannot wait I've got a HUGE setup for her when she gets there... Currently being used by an albino ball python (Butters)  He won't have such a fancy house anymore once Zwicky (the P. Ornata) grows out of AMAC containers... and she's on the biggest size now. Albeit she IS going into a large arboreal enclosure from tarantulacages.com. They are so effing awesome lol. I hope to have about 20 of them some day to display all my big bad breeder females   hahaha thanks again for the sweet info.


No problem


----------



## advan (Aug 4, 2015)

The spider in the first post is female, look at the carapace.


----------



## Burchling (Aug 4, 2015)

advan said:


> The spider in the first post is female, look at the carapace.


You can tell by the carapace? Do tell  this is my favorite species in the genus, so I want to know everything about them


----------



## advan (Aug 11, 2015)

Burchling said:


> You can tell by the carapace? Do tell  this is my favorite species in the genus, so I want to know everything about them


3" Juvenile male












3" Juvenile female


















5" male












5" female



















Easy enough?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## eldondominicano (Aug 11, 2015)

Wow Advan, I love it, the dimorphism is very distinct


----------



## Burchling (Aug 12, 2015)

Gosh I love this species... I don't have any males, but your male P. Ornata looks kind of like a Rufilata! lol, I've got a 5" Blue Phase Ornata, she's beautiful.


----------



## advan (Aug 12, 2015)

Burchling said:


> I've got a 5" Blue Phase Ornata, she's beautiful.


Care to show us ventral pictures of leg IV?


----------



## hmbrower (Aug 12, 2015)

Not familiar with the "blue phase" myself. I would love to see.


----------



## Pokie Master (Aug 13, 2015)

"Blue Phase"? I'm not saying there isn't but I've never heard of that. I know some call higher purple colored ones a "purple phase" but I've not heard of the blue. Do you care to show pictures?


----------



## advan (Aug 13, 2015)

Pokie Master said:


> "Blue Phase"? I'm not saying there isn't but I've never heard of that. I know some call higher purple colored ones a "purple phase" but I've not heard of the blue. Do you care to show pictures?


So much for your username. ;P

The 'blue phase' has a broader white marking on the femur of leg IV than the _P. ornata_ we are used to. Collected in a different range and actually closer to the type specimen than our hobby material. 

 OP: I'd still like to see the pic I requested.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pokie Master (Aug 13, 2015)

Good one. Lol nobody can know it all.... Even "masters" can be "students"


----------



## Hydrazine (Aug 13, 2015)

"A true master is an eternal student."

-Master Yi

Reactions: Like 1


----------

